# Great vid/lecture; Best Greek Grammar, by Dr. Rob Plummer (daily dose of Greek)



## JimmyH (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm a Daily Dose of Greek addict, and Dr. Plummer has been a great blessing to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

